# Omni 2 Xmas Sale Anywhere?



## tmm (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone aware of a sale on Omnisphere 2 during the holidays?


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 22, 2016)

It doesn't go on sale so your best best is a coupon of some sort.
Maybe try Musicians friend - if they post to your country.

As a matter of fact I still have a 20% of code that expires 24/12 so send me a pm, if you want it


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 22, 2016)

Musiciansfriend coupons-call them and ask for best deal or Jrrshop.com use discount code forum and group or call them


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 23, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> It doesn't go on sale so your best best is a coupon of some sort.
> Maybe try Musicians friend - if they post to your country.
> 
> As a matter of fact I still have a 20% of code that expires 24/12 so send me a pm, if you want it


Omnisphere 2 sold for $400 during Black Friday at Guitar Center. I think it was available some other places at that price too.


----------

